# NX2000 (AD22VF) front brake swap question's



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm thinking of swapping in the front discs from a 93' NX2000 into my 94' B13 Sentra LE. As far as I know, the front calipers w/ brackets and the front discs bolt right up to the car.(please let me know if i'm mistaken). I was wondering if anyone out there has done this swap, and can tell me how it works with the stock master cylinder. Also, is it just a bolt on job, or do I need to rework some stuff down there? Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Ive never done the upgrade before but as far as i know you can keep your current brake master cylinder etc. Ive been told that the pedal has slightly more travel but its worth it for the increased braking power


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> Ive been told that the pedal has slightly more travel but its worth it for the increased braking power


That's what the Altima master cylinder is for.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Here's the instructions for the upgrade:

http://www.se-r.net/brakes/b13_install.html

You don't need a new master cylinder, the stock one works fine.

Lew


----------

